# Novice showmanship



## heartscontent

I have looked at youtube for videos but I can't really learn from them. I was wondering if anyone could draw some diagrams for a typical novice showmanship class and what a horse will be expected to do other than stop, walk, and trot in hand. Chains are required right? I would like to try a class but my horse tends to break gait every once in a while at the trot.


----------



## LauraB

For more patterns go to Showmanship Practice Patterns

A chain is not required by most associations however it is considered standard equipment.


----------



## kershkova

All the shows ive showed in you have to use a chain. Plus it looks better than a cotton or nylon lead.


----------



## bgood400

usually a chain is used under the horses chin. 









in this pattern posted by LauraB you would have to be ready at the first cone set up (with horses feet squared) and walk and trot as directed. You want to make sure that your horse is in line with the judge when you stop and set up. For inspection the judge will walk around your horse and you have to move from one side of the horse to the other. Videos on youtube will help you see this.








When you do the 270 and when you set up the horses right hind foot should not move. Make sure to 'check' or glance at the judge while walking away at end of pattern.


----------



## LauraB

Even though almost everyone uses a chain it is not required.
Here is a quote from the APHA Rule Book 2. A clean well fitting halter with an appropriate lead is required.

Here are two quotes from the AQHA Rule Book 
•tack should fit properly and be neat, clean and in good repair.

It is preferable that the exhibitor’s hand not be on the
snap or chain portion of the lead continuously.

A snap is directly in AQHA's wording. If you don't want to use a chain you will need to find a leather lead shank with chicago screws in it so you can remove the chain and replace it with a swivel snap. I had a friend that showed for years without a chain because her mare wouldn't tolerate it, she always did very well and earned many showmanship awards at breed shows.


----------



## kershkova

One girl in 4h at the one show got dqed for not useing a chain.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

I have always used a chain, but I dont know if its required or not.


----------



## FGRanch

Chains are not required here but do look better, you don't actually have to USE the chain, just have it on the horse.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Yeah I checked in my 4h hand book and you have to use a chain in 4h where I live but in other shows I dont think you have to.


----------



## mlkarel2010

kershkova said:


> One girl in 4h at the one show got dqed for not useing a chain.



4H judges aren't always completely correct. At my show people used the chains all differently. usually they loop it through the bottom D and then attach it to the lead again. And I lost to a girl who held onto the chain the whole time! That's a huge no no.


----------



## I Love Lane

mlkarel2010 said:


> 4H judges aren't always completely correct. At my show people used the chains all differently. usually they loop it through the bottom D and then attach it to the lead again. And I lost to a girl who held onto the chain the whole time! That's a huge no no.


it is a commen misconseption that "holding onto" the chain is against the rules but it is infact allowed. It is just frowned upon.  :wink:


----------



## GottaRide

I Love Lane said:


> it is a commen misconseption that "holding onto" the chain is against the rules but it is infact allowed. It is just frowned upon.  :wink:


 
Not 100% correct.....I know of at least one association I belong to that states in their rule book that holding on to the chain is not allowed. 

The best way to know for sure is to read the rule book for the association or group that is approving the show. Every group could be different so you want to make sure ahead of time so you are prepared.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Our 4-H rule book says that it is means for disqualification. I also think that is the same for AQHA and APHA shows, but I may have been misinformed about that


----------



## I Love Lane

this is a passage in BOTH the APHA and AQHA rule books (also reads the same in the australian conterparts):


*tack should fit properly and be neat, clean and in good repair.*
*It is preferable that the exhibitor’s hand not be on the*
*snap or chain portion of the lead continuously.*
not trying to be smart or anything but this is how the rule reads for the paints and QH's so if you are at a breed show governed by those rules - you are most certainly allowed to put your hand on the chain - it is just "preferable" that it not stay there "continuously"* :shock::lol:*


----------



## mlkarel2010

Thanks for the info. I'm always open to learning more even if it means I get corrected


----------



## I Love Lane

i wasnt trying to correct you - having your hand on the chain is NOT something that i am recommending that anyone do in a showmanship class but it is not something that you should get DQ'ed for unless you get a judge that does not know what the rules are and in that case who cares what they think if they dont know what the rules are  BUT for 4H it may very well be against the rules, you would have to check.


----------



## RedHorsesRule

*Showmanship Chain*

I have a Halter mare that was abused as a weanling. She WILL not tolerate the pressure of a chain so we used zip ties and attached it to the halter to make it look like the chain was used but it was never used on her. Find some little ties that you can tighten up and they become practically invisible. Hope this helps


----------

